# fired by psychiatrist



## porkpiehat (Feb 13, 2017)

I had been growing unhappy with our relationship and his quickness to dismiss a lot of my observations and suggestion. I did a one-off consultation with another doctor, which involved no prescribing just a one-off evaluation (out of pocket fee is $400). He found out and left me a vm discharging me for failing to following "agreed upon treatment plan"

I'd like to say I'm shocked but I have felt like I had "difficult client" stamped on my head since our first meeting. The current director of psych at the clinic was my doctor for many years and I had left to see a different person. The practice begrudgingly let me back in after a YEAR-Long waitlist when my insurance changed but they would frequently sit on RX refills, cancel on the same day because of phantom insurance glitches, etc.

I was supposed to meet with him today, during which he could have discussed this with me, but he left a vm and canceled the appointment. Unsure what happens with my current meds, etc. I think it is shifty and lazy, but is it unethical?


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

Let's hear all the med's he or she was prescribing you. 

This is half the story.


----------



## porkpiehat (Feb 13, 2017)

neonknight77 said:


> Let's hear all the med's he or she was prescribing you.
> 
> This is half the story.


Current mix:

Parnate 40 mg 
Lamictal 100mg
Gabapentin 600mg 
Hydroxyzine (sleep)

I came to him on Effexor, Lamictal, klonopin .5mg, 
Prazosin for night terrors
Propranolol for palpitations and panic PRN
Ritalin or Vyvanse PRN

When I would mention taking one of these (which I had been taking for 5 years) he would flip out on me like I was sneaking pills off-treatment, even though they were on my med list and we never discussed not taking them. I knew this week something was up when he denied refills of prazosin and propranolol, which I take baby doses off and have proven miraculous helping my sleep.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

porkpiehat said:


> Current mix:
> 
> Parnate 40 mg
> Lamictal 100mg
> ...


He might have worried you began "drug-seeking behavior" by starting to see other psychiatrists and not keeping him in the loop. You should have first sat down with him and told him that you don't think he's doing his job efficiently.

Going on from there, told him what you needed and listened to what he had to say. If you didn't agree, that is the time when you mention casually "I might begin to look in to seeing other psychiatrists" etc. Don't be surprised he/she did this. They all talk amongst eachother.

Sure, they were wrong to "stop seeing you abruptly" aka firing, and instead could have handled the situation better: for example, called you in one last time with refills for weening off all your medication and told you that they cannot treat you any longer.

Every one could have done a better job, could be doing a better hob, and may do a better job if they only took a breath and thought. But this is not the world any longer, especially today.

Good luck G. I may second the notion that you should ween yourself off some of those medications for your safety and future.


----------



## Sync (Jun 20, 2014)

How did he find out you contacted another doctor?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty sure sudden cessation of Klonopin can cause status epilepticus even in non-epileptics.


----------



## porkpiehat (Feb 13, 2017)

I gave the doctor permission to contact my therapist, who is at the same community health center as my psychiatrist. I would note that he called three hours before my next appt with him, which would have been my first opportunity as he doesn't take phone calls and seldomly answers email. He invited to find another doctor when I challenged one of his observations. 

I guess it doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## neonknight77 (May 21, 2017)

Be your own doctor. Be your own psychologist. You have the power of thought to do anything you want. Why do we give control and money to those we think can help us? Because we were conditioned solely to work and then to pay for the problems that aren't created by us. 

I am just finished up my last course of "fun" and then will begin to live life the way it was intended. It will be hard. But it is a long and lonely road back to the top. But if I allowed myself to get here, I can force myself to get where I was. 

Sometimes you gotta listen less to your mind and more to your heart. But after all, it is the drugs that numb the head and not the mind. No wonder we have all lost ourselves.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

neonknight77 said:


> He might have worried you began "drug-seeking behavior" by starting to see other psychiatrists and not keeping him in the loop.* You should have first sat down with him and told him that you don't think he's doing his job efficiently*.
> 
> Going on from there, told him what you needed and listened to what he had to say. If you didn't agree, that is the time when you mention casually "I might begin to look in to seeing other psychiatrists" etc. Don't be surprised he/she did this. They all talk amongst eachother.
> 
> ...


lol easier said than done.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

neonknight77 said:


> Be your own doctor. Be your own psychologist. You have the power of thought to do anything you want. Why do we give control and money to those we think can help us? Because we were conditioned solely to work and then to pay for the problems that aren't created by us.
> 
> I am just finished up my last course of "fun" and then will begin to live life the way it was intended. It will be hard. But it is a long and lonely road back to the top. But if I allowed myself to get here, I can force myself to get where I was.
> 
> Sometimes you gotta listen less to your mind and more to your heart. But after all, it is the drugs that numb the head and not the mind. No wonder we have all lost ourselves.





naes said:


> lol easier said than done.


 I have been on Paxil for 12 years now. Yes, the doctors let me figure out if what I am taking is too much, but I still take input!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been on Paxil for 12 years now. Yes, the doctors let me figure out if what I am taking is too much, but I still take input!


not sure why i was quoted xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> not sure why i was quoted xD


It is easier said than done.
It took years to figure out when I need more or less Paxil and check the outcome each and every time.


----------

